# Planting Vegetables Using Moon Gardening



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

Planting Vegetables Using Moon Gardening










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## samanthanichols1299 (1 mo ago)

The best time to plant potatoes in South Carolina is around February 1 – March 31 in the Coastal region and March 15-April 20 in Piedmont, when the soil temperature is 45-50°F.


----------

